# Throw down all potassium for the year or divide up?



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

My Ward soil test recommended all K be added at the first fertilizer app for the season. It seems like most people here do monthly apps of SOP. Looking for thoughts on either direction


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

You can apply Potassium at up to 1 lb K/1000 square feet monthly. If you need just 1 lb, you can apply it all now. If you need more than 1 lb, divide it up and apply every 4 weeks.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I agree. That's the general rule for applying any nutrient and a good one to follow. You might be able to use a larger amount if you have a slow release product with coatings. I found this article on potassium which is interesting and makes the point that over application means an over application of attached substances, like sulfur (in SOP), and that could cause problems. Also, water it in after application to avoid leaf burn.
https://www.turfdietitian.com/2018-2-14-nutrient-of-the-month-the-diva-of-them-all-potassium/


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

Thanks for the replies! The advice checks out, because once I convert the recommendation from acres to 1,000sq ft it is only suggesting .875lbs/1,000 for the season.


----------

